# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  RicardusReef II

## Ricardo Santos

Boas RF  :Olá: 

Aqui vou partilhar convosco o meu novo projecto.

Antes de mais nada vou deixar o setup.

*Display:* 190x65x55
*Sump:* 80x55x40
*Rocha:* q.b para o layout
*Areia:* q.b. para não se ver o vidro
*Escumação:* ATI BM250
*Circulação:* Tunze Wavebox 6215 + 2x Tunze NanoStream 6055 (ligado a Multicontroller 7095)
*Iluminação:* 7x 24w T5 + 7x 54w T5
*Adicionalmente:* Método Balling Light da Fauna Marin; UltraCarb L da Fauna Marin; BioDigest da Prodibio; Vodka







Rocha do anterior sistema sem corais, para fazer o Layout.


Layout concluido já com os corais que transitaram dos aquas anteriores, ficaram um pouco mal tratados com todo o processo de mudança




Já com a introdução dos primeiros peixes

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Aqui completas duas semanas, já com os peixes todos.











É só 1 _P. hepatus_, efeito do vidro  :Smile:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiro Ricardo. :Olá: 


Até quem fim de volta a carga. :Palmas: 

Quanto estava a ver as fotos pareceu já ver visto isto antes  :SbSourire2:  

Está fixe mas parece-me ter pouca rocha, vai ficar assim ou vais colocar mais.





Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

vi o teu comentario ontem e acredita que fiquei triste :Admirado: 

mas agora vi que é para montar outro fiquei mais contente :SbOk: 

precisamos de cada vez mais pessoas no hobby :SbOk: 

quanto a montagem não metia mais rocha nenhuma

não sei o porque; agora acho que os aquarios devem ter muita area livre para os peixes poderem nadar livremente

força nisso :SbOk:  :SbOk:

----------


## Vitor Carralas

Boas,
Já vi que montaste o novo aquario, parabens :Coradoeolhos: 
eu se fosse a ti tambem não metia mais rocha, eu tambem reformulei o meu
recentemente e optei por fazer apenas duas ilhas e retirar alguma rocha, o aquario parece que fica maior.
Sorte para este teu novo projecto.

Um abraço,
Carralas

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Rogério, Carlos e Carralas :Olá: ,

Obrigado pelas palavras, são sempre incentivadoras. :SbOk3: 

Quanto a rocha, não se aperceberam mas o Rogério estava a brincar :Coradoeolhos: , e não vou meter mais rocha não. :HaEbouriffe: 

O Layout, a par de outras coisas, foi inspirado em principalmente dois aquários que tenho como referência, o aquário do "SonnyX", e o aquário do Andrew aka "V1...rotate" para quem conhece.
O móvel e estrutura foi inspirado no aqua do Diogo Lopes, para quem ainda se lembra do aqua dele.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Aqui fica a lista da peixarada :Coradoeolhos: 

*Peixes*

_Acanthurus pyroferus__Acanthurus sohal__Amphiprion frenatus__Amphiprion ocellaris_ (casal)_Chromis viridis_ (x7)_Chrysiptera cyanea__Ctenochaetus sp._ (não tenho a certeza da espécie)_Genicanthus bellus__Holacanthus ciliaris__Paracanthus hepatus__Pomacanthus imperator__Pseudanthias huchtii__Pseudanthias squamipinnis_ (x5)_Siganus vulpinus_

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva Ricardo,

Gosto muito do layout, com espaço para todos os habitantes do sistema! Esse Pomacanthus imperator como se esta a comportar com os LPS?

Abraço
carlos

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Viva Ricardo,
> 
> Gosto muito do layout, com espaço para todos os habitantes do sistema! Esse Pomacanthus imperator como se esta a comportar com os LPS?
> 
> Abraço
> carlos


Boas Carlos :Olá: ,

Os meus anjos não tocam nas minhas Euphyllias, e parece-me também não ligarem a fungia mas ainda está em recuperação por causa das mudanças e não dá para perceber a 100%. O mesmo não posso dizer das Caulatreas, simplesmente morreram e penso ter sido o imperador o causador.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Boas,

Parabéns pelo layout! Gostei muito.

Curiosamente os aquários do SunnyX e do Andrew (V1 rotate ) são também dos meus aquários favoritos.  :Pracima:  :Pracima: 


Essa pocillopora é gigantesca!!! A selecção de peixes está muito boa.... arriscada.... mas é assim mesmo!  :Wink:  Eh eh

Um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas,
> 
> Parabéns pelo layout! Gostei muito.
> 
> Curiosamente os aquários do SunnyX e do Andrew (V1 rotate ) são também dos meus aquários favoritos. 
> 
> 
> Essa pocillopora é gigantesca!!! A selecção de peixes está muito boa.... arriscada.... mas é assim mesmo!  Eh eh
> 
> Um abraço


Olá Ricardo :Olá: 

Muito obrigado pelas palavras de incentivo! :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

*As fotos possíveis...*(sou um autêntico pato nisto)

Espero que gostem. :SbOk2:

----------


## Ricardo Santos



----------


## Ricardo Santos

Mais umas que tirei ontem, espero que gostem

----------


## Cesar Soares

Olá Ricardo!

Como está esse aquário? Já há algum tempo que não actualizas.  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas


e esses anjos portam-se  bem :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool: 

ando a engordar uma remessa deles e depois de ver os teus no aquário principal já fiquei  doente :SbOk: 

acho que vou fazer alguma asneira este fim de semana :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: 

conta ai :SbSourire24:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> boas
> 
> 
> e esses anjos portam-se  bem
> 
> ando a engordar uma remessa deles e depois de ver os teus no aquário principal já fiquei  doente
> 
> acho que vou fazer alguma asneira este fim de semana
> 
> conta ai


Olá Carlos.

Acho que não dificil, o segredo é coloca-los no aquario quando ainda são pequenos e dar-lhes uma grande variadade de comida.
E não stressar quando eles bicam num coral porque eles podem bicar mas não passa disso e com o tempo deixam de olhar para os corais porque a comida que cai do céu é mais gostosa. :Coradoeolhos: 
Tenho 2 anjos "Pomacanthus narvachus e imperator"  e vem caminho o 3 que vem do mar vermelho. :SbSourire2: 
Não me arrependo em nada da minhas escolhas porque os anjos tem uma  personalidade diferente dos outros peixes.

-Se eu tivesse um aquario como o do Rui Fde Almeida eu contava te uma historia. :yb665: 

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá Ricardo!
> 
> Como está esse aquário? Já há algum tempo que não actualizas.


Olá Cesar,

Bom em relação ao setup houve uma coisa que mudou, retirei o meu Grotech HEA200 e fiquei só com o ATI. Isto simplesmente porque o ATI tirava a porcaria e ao Grotech já não chegava nada.

A ver se tiro umas fotos, para actualizar.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> boas
> 
> 
> e esses anjos portam-se  bem
> 
> ando a engordar uma remessa deles e depois de ver os teus no aquário principal já fiquei  doente
> 
> acho que vou fazer alguma asneira este fim de semana
> 
> conta ai


Olá Carlos, os anjos já te andam a dar a volta :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Os anjos sempre foram os meus peixes preferidos, e depois de ter visto muitos aquários de sps com anjos, e ter lido muito da experiência desses colegas de hobby resolvi arriscar. 
Então da minha experiência posso-te dizer que a peixes com personalidade e hábitos diferentes. O meu anjo preferido é o Imperador, e li casos em que eles bicavam mas não estragavam, outros que estragavam um ou outro coral, lembro-me de um que tinha um alimentador automático pois pensava que a alimentação era o segredo, mantendo o anjo bem alimentado durante todo o dia ele não teria a tendência de ir aos corais.
Resolvi então meter o meu primeiro anjo (o imperador) ainda num dos aquários que tinha antes, onde só tinha SPS. Comprei um tamanho S e ainda juvenil, para evitar ao máximo ele já vir mal ensinado :Coradoeolhos: . Nesse aquário ele sempre fez jus ao nome, não bicava sequer nos corais.
Neste novo aqua juntei alguns corais que tinha nos outros aquários, e meti um _H. ciliaris_. Resultado, o Imperador comeu as caulastreas e o passa tempo preferido dele era arrancar os zoanthus das rochas :yb624:  de resto não toca em nada. O ciliaris também veio tamanho S juvenil, bica por tudo o que é SPS, mas nunca fez estragos. Os pólipos tendem a ficar menos abertos que o normal. As _pocilopora damicornis_  já se habituaram e agora estendem os pólipos normalmente.
Ricordeas, actinodiscus, "star green polyps", euphyllias e fungia é a unica coisa que tenho que não seja SPS e eles não ligam nenhuma.
Ah Tridacnas é outra coisa que é preciso ter cuidado. No aquário anterior tinha uma derasa já grande e o Imperador não lhe tocava. Neste meti uma máxima pequena, o Imperador não lhe ligou cartão, o ciliaris bicava uma vez por outra mas nunca fez estragos, até a ter virado e não sei se era alguma esponja (eles são loucos por esponja) ou se era o "pé" que sabia bem :HaEbouriffe:  resolvi mete-la numa maternidade por enquanto. Vou apostar em mais quantidade a ver se divido o mal pelas aldeias.  :Smile: 
Mas em relação as Tridacnas do que li também dizem que as grandes não há stresses, nas pequenas é mais chato, principalmente quando já temos o anjo com algum tamanho no aquário.

PS- Estou agora a imaginar uma rocha que tens com umas belas acanthastreas :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  cuidado, adoro esse coral, mas ainda não arrisquei a experimentar.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Ricardo.




> Então da minha experiência posso-te dizer que a peixes com personalidade e hábitos diferentes.


Concordo contigo  :Olá: acho que o mito dos peixes anjos com aquarios de reef já foi quebrado a muito, mas cá em Portugal os aquariofilistas ainda tem um pouco medo de colocar anjos nos seus aquarios, porque eles podem comer corais.
Eu mantenho SPS, LPS e Zoanthos junto com 2 anjos, mas a sempre algum coral que eles gostam mais é verdade, esse tem que se retirar e fazer o aquario a medida dos meninos. :SbSourire2: 

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Olá Ricardo,
Muitos parabéns pelo aquário, um dos mais bonitos e clean que tenho visto por aqui.
Estou a montar o meu primeiro salgado e talvez por ainda estar na fase inicial chamou-me bastante a atenção a estrutura e o móvel.
Tens mais fotos da construção? Ou podias colocar uma foto de todo o móvel mas com mais luz para ver como ficou?
Muito obrigado e continua o bom trabalho.

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

> Olá Ricardo,
> Muitos parabéns pelo aquário, um dos mais bonitos e clean que tenho visto por aqui.
> Estou a montar o meu primeiro salgado e talvez por ainda estar na fase inicial chamou-me bastante a atenção a estrutura e o móvel.
> Tens mais fotos da construção? Ou podias colocar uma foto de todo o móvel mas com mais luz para ver como ficou?
> Muito obrigado e continua o bom trabalho.


 :Olá: Amigo André a construção do móvel, estrutura, calha eléctrica, sump e quadro eléctrico esteve a cargo do pai do Ricardo que sou eu, estamos sempre abertos a visitas é só combinar. :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá Ricardo,
> Muitos parabéns pelo aquário, um dos mais bonitos e clean que tenho visto por aqui.
> Estou a montar o meu primeiro salgado e talvez por ainda estar na fase inicial chamou-me bastante a atenção a estrutura e o móvel.
> Tens mais fotos da construção? Ou podias colocar uma foto de todo o móvel mas com mais luz para ver como ficou?
> Muito obrigado e continua o bom trabalho.


Olá Andremigsilva e obrigado.

Fotos da construção não tenho, mas posso tentar tirar algumas fotos do móvel com flash senão é difícil se ver o móvel.
Mas de qualquer maneira, tal como o meu Pai disse, podes sempre vir fazer uma visita e vês com ao vivo e a cores. :SbOk3:

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Olá Andremigsilva e obrigado.
> 
> Fotos da construção não tenho, mas posso tentar tirar algumas fotos do móvel com flash senão é difícil se ver o móvel.
> Mas de qualquer maneira, tal como o meu Pai disse, podes sempre vir fazer uma visita e vês com ao vivo e a cores.


Muito obrigado,
Realmente se for possível, umas fotos com flash eram porreiras para ver o tipo de construção.
Se tiver oportunidade é claro que aceito o convite para visitar não só o móvel mas também o aqua.

abraço,

----------


## Pedro Costa

Olá Ricardo um ano depois é altura de por novas fotos desse belo aquário.

Um abraço
Pedro COsta

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Olá Ricardo um ano depois é altura de por novas fotos desse belo aquário.
> 
> Um abraço
> Pedro COsta


Pois...  :SbBravo: 

É preciso fazer alguma petição??? :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Pois... 
> 
> É preciso fazer alguma petição???


Boas :Olá: ,

A ver se este fim-de-semana tiro umas fotos. :SbOk2: 

O Pedro Costa no fim-de-semana que passou fez-me uma agradável visita. :SbOk3: 

Aviso desde já que o aquário está longe de como o quero, estou com muitos corais espalhados pela areia, outros na rocha não estão no sitio definitivo.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Boas,
> 
> A ver se este fim-de-semana tiro umas fotos.
> 
> O Pedro Costa no fim-de-semana que passou fez-me uma agradável visita.
> 
> Aviso desde já que o aquário está longe de como o quero, estou com muitos corais espalhados pela areia, outros na rocha não estão no sitio definitivo.


Pois. Deve estar uma verdadeira vergonha.  :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

*E o tempo vai passando...*

Há umas semanas tirei umas fotos "Top down" com a máquina do meu pai, uma Fujifilm FinePix AV150, espero que gostem:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Muito bom, altas cores. Tens aí 2 euphyllias que são uma preciosidade, há muito que não se vê disso no mercado.
Só há uma coisa que não gostei..... colocaste poucas fotos!

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

:Olá: Pois é no caso da malta não gostar das fotos a culpa é sempre da maquina que é minha, bom vou ter que comprar um anfíbia para eliminar os reflexos. :Xmassmile: 
Cumps
José Santos

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi Ricardo,

Ta excelente, essa Tridacna tem uma cor do coraças, e as acroporas não ficam nada atrás! É como te disse no almoço, numa proxima ida a Lisboa ter com os meus PAis, conta com a minha visita!

abraço

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Muito bom, altas cores. Tens aí 2 euphyllias que são uma preciosidade, há muito que não se vê disso no mercado.
> Só há uma coisa que não gostei..... colocaste poucas fotos!


Olá Ricardo :Olá: ,

Obrigado pelas palavras. :SbOk3: 
Isto visto de cima é que se vê verdadeiramente as cores!
Vou colocar mais umas fotos. :HaEbouriffe: 




> Oi Ricardo,
> 
> Ta excelente, essa Tridacna tem uma cor do coraças, e as acroporas não ficam nada atrás! É como te disse no almoço, numa proxima ida a Lisboa ter com os meus PAis, conta com a minha visita!
> 
> abraço


Olá Carlos :Olá: 

Esta _Tridacna máxima_ quando a comprei não tive dúvidas nenhumas, visto o aquário de frente onde estava tinha um azul vivo e destacava-se de todas as outras, de cima é o que se vê!
Como te disse fico à espera dessa visita, será um prazer! :SbOk2:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

*Com uma D300 nas mãos...e dois pares de lentes!*

Um dia desta semana tive a visita de um amigo, amante de fotografia, que tem uma Nikon D5000 e meia dúzia de lentes (senão mais), mas andava a experimentar uma D300. Aproveitei a visita e já que estava com o material e lá fiz o test-drive também! :HaEbouriffe: 
As lentes usadas foram uma 18-200mm, 50mm (f1/8), Tamron 90mm macro, e uma Sigma 150-500 (c/ estabilizador de imagem). Esta última tinha que estar a cerca de 3m do aqua. LOL











PS- Nesta sessão foram tiradas perto de 200 fotos...e nem uma geral!

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> PS- Nesta sessão foram tiradas perto de 200 fotos...e nem uma geral!



uma geral é obrigatoria :SbOk: 

acho bem que metas alguma fotos,isso dos melhores aquarios andarem por ai escondidos não é nada :SbSourire2: 

é preciso mostrar :SbOk:  :SbOk: 


Cumprimentos

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Essas Ricordeas são lindíssimas. 

Abraços,

----------


## João Seguro

Boas Ricardo como vai isso? 

Abraço

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

:Olá: Boas João já que o meu filho Ricardo não respondeu, digo eu vai bem e estamos á espera da tua visita.
Cumps
José Santos
Bom Natal e um ano novo melhor que este. :Xmascheers:

----------

